# It's official..I'm hooked !



## FLQuacker (May 16, 2018)

Dang

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2018)

Great thing to be hooked on! Appears you have conquered the knifemaking best! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (May 21, 2018)

Goooood, goood! Another mark on the wall 3:D


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice lines where there should be, and no lines where there should not. Elegant in its simplicity.


----------

